# Matte black



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Car was dirty


----------



## TTfreak330 (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks damn nice!


----------



## Gogga (Apr 3, 2013)

If Batman owned a TT.....


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks great, well done for not spraying the Audi rings black


----------



## Spooky1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Lovely [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice indeed Rex

Not usually a Matte fan but that looks the business [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Spooky1 (Mar 27, 2013)

DPG said:


> Very nice indeed Rex
> 
> Not usually a Matte fan but that looks the business [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I know what you mean, I've seen a Matt black BMW Z4 and it looked awful, a real mistake.

But this, this works very well IMHO it suits the cars lines.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think it works well due to the contrast between Matt black and gloss black parts, normally Matt looks best on cars with sharp defined lines and shapes (think of stealth bomber) not cars with smooth round edges but in this instance works surprisingly well.


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice shoot, great car.


----------



## mpv (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in love ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

What wheels?

 8)


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## LeeTomo (Mar 30, 2013)

Sweet ride.


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks well good, very menacing.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Like the concept of the wrap but not the one that's on..
Steve


----------



## Spooky (Apr 22, 2009)

That looks the absolute business, very very impressed!!! That beats an R8 in my opinion!


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS EVERYONE
MADE MY DAY!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

TT-REX said:


> THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS EVERYONE
> MADE MY DAY!


More importantly are all those women on your profile page ex girlfriends? :lol:


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> > THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS EVERYONE
> ...


 :lol:  
Photoshoot with a lovely model in bikini soon!


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

TT-REX said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > TT-REX said:
> ...


NO WAY! that's my dream :lol:


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> NO WAY! that's my dream :lol:


yep but I can't decide which one between these 2
they both live in my area


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

if you can take both! otherwise I would pick number two if I really had to, very hard decision


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> if you can take both! otherwise I would pick number two if I really had to, very hard decision


I will help you out then, you have number two and I will take number one, and Rex can find a number three...Sorted... :wink:


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Matthaus said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > if you can take both! otherwise I would pick number two if I really had to, very hard decision
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Either of them will suit the cars lines perfectly and please don't forget to post pics up!!!


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Those wheels fit with RS brakes?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The more I look at it the more I like it and a good selection of subtle mods too.
Have you had to do any touch ups yet, just wondering how easy it would be to blend it in.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I like it ALOT!!!
You just need some bigger calipers on the front mate in lambo ORANGE!


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

Rex I noticed that you are selling the Calipers you just got why?
We will ahve to get the 2 cars together soon to get some pics. I'm willing to drive to QC.
I should have my body done soon.
LET ME KNOW
Rob


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Templar said:


> The more I look at it the more I like it and a good selection of subtle mods too.
> Have you had to do any touch ups yet, just wondering how easy it would be to blend it in.


no touch ups yet, hope not


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

maxamus007 said:


> I like it ALOT!!!
> You just need some bigger calipers on the front mate in lambo ORANGE!


YES


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

robbie_boy said:


> Rex I noticed that you are selling the Calipers you just got why?
> We will ahve to get the 2 cars together soon to get some pics. I'm willing to drive to QC.
> I should have my body done soon.
> LET ME KNOW
> Rob


cause these wheels i got have kinda lip inside .. not enough room for the big brakes
should be fine with RS brakes
Yes definitely. 
Think there is a Big euro meet at an event called Eurokracy soon you should come


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

stunning!!!


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok sounds good I will see what I can get done for this event.
I will let you know if I'm coming. 
Maybe I will try and get some of the guys from Audiforum.ca to come with me.

Rob


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Atom1 said:


> Nice shoot, great car.


+1 Nice


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

_Splash_










_Rollin_


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I hope that first pic is from a hosepipe :lol:

Looks.. Amazing.. I love how you've kept the chrome detailing rather than going all black, really lifts it.

How well is it expected to wear with the rough and tumble of driving (salt, stone chips etc)?


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

TT-REX said:


>


Love this shot - car looks amazing mate!


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks brilliant. Anyone done this in the UK? Coming up to 2nd year anniversary on mine, thinking it could do with a wrap!

Any recommendations of places to get it done, approx costs in or around London?

(Sorry to hijack the post)


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

CapoGT said:


> Looks brilliant. Anyone done this in the UK? Coming up to 2nd year anniversary on mine, thinking it could do with a wrap!
> 
> Any recommendations of places to get it done, approx costs in or around London?
> 
> (Sorry to hijack the post)


I know a good "wrapper" He does Lotus, Bently, Lambo... self employed really good. in the Guildford/ London Area but is a very busy boy also.

Think the weirdest wrap he did was a Chrome helicopter!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

CapoGT said:


> Looks brilliant. Anyone done this in the UK? Coming up to 2nd year anniversary on mine, thinking it could do with a wrap!
> 
> Any recommendations of places to get it done, approx costs in or around London?
> 
> (Sorry to hijack the post)


Make sure you pick a reputable place or you could regret the outcome, I hear many bad things with dodgie wraps.


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

CapoGT said:


> Looks brilliant. Anyone done this in the UK? Coming up to 2nd year anniversary on mine, thinking it could do with a wrap!
> 
> Any recommendations of places to get it done, approx costs in or around London?
> 
> (Sorry to hijack the post)


Try Vampire Tints in Penge.

Patrizio - How did you get on with requesting the samples?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

This is dipped rather than wrapped isn't it?


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks amazing,and love your wheels really suit the car,any info on them brand,size,offset ?


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

Alex, do you have the details?

Will check out the penge outfit. Just done a quick search come up with Raccoon, who "look" the part and other forums are recommending Kyle @ AceWraps. will speak to them and see.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sean225 said:


> CapoGT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks brilliant. Anyone done this in the UK? Coming up to 2nd year anniversary on mine, thinking it could do with a wrap!
> ...


No reply from them might give them a call


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

So what's the definitive best wrappers in the UK?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Patrizio72 said:


> So what's the definitive best wrappers in the UK?


Ant and Dec.. sorry.. couldn't resist that one ;-)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lets get ready to rumble!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Make sure you pick a reputable place or you could regret the outcome, I hear many bad things with dodgie wraps.[/quote]

I know where you're coming from fella..had me a bad tikka one the other evening, gave me a right gut ache


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Some real jokers on here :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Some real jokers on here :lol:


Sorry mate I just couldn't resist.

In all seriousness, you have a good point. There are some cowboys out there.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Templar said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Some real jokers on here :lol:
> ...


I'm so tempted to have a wrap with an unusual colour but need to be 100% certain of the people doing it, I don't fancy lots of scalpel score lines and cuts on the bodywork, I could never forgive myself for doing it!


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

beepcake said:


> How well is it expected to wear with the rough and tumble of driving (salt, stone chips etc)?


saw somewhere 3-5years


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Changed to the chrome looking mirror housing


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

For the Photoshoot with a model I was talking about .. ill go with her as the others charge too much  
soon


----------



## vadertt (Dec 14, 2012)

I may or may not be slightly aroused haha Car looks insane dude...curious what rims those are? Might have missed it one of the other pages


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

she needs new tights, and bigger tits, less fake nails.. then maybe.. just maybe i'd let her pose by my car 

:lol:


----------



## leonttmk2 (Jun 22, 2012)

Alexjh said:


> she needs new tights, and bigger tits, less fake nails.. then maybe.. just maybe i'd let her pose by my car
> 
> :lol:


If she can't do all the above, I am willing to let her pose by my car


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Just saw this post.
That's a mean looking wrap 8)

What brand are the rims Rex?


----------



## dele (May 16, 2013)

f*cking inspiration


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Rex is always inspiring us


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Really good car wrapper is yianimize in Enfield does all footballers rides working on a veyron this week so should be able to handle your tt roadster pat , candy red will look fantastic on a tt


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

He does all super cars not sure how much he charges,but will be a spot on job .


----------

